# Words with Friends Dictionary Word Submission Form Due by July5/Monday



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Here is the link for words you wish were in the new Dictionary for Words For Friends. Due by Monday and have to be on the form.
Get your favorite word submitted.

https://spreadsheets.google.com/a/newtoyinc.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dENqX01oRW1mT3JGMnh6RDFFdmtfMHc6MQ#gid=0

A lot of WwF members on Facebook are giving their words and not putting them on the form. Sounds like they won't be considered.

Moderators, you can probably delete this post after Monday


----------

